# GESCHWINDIGKEITEN  Normen?



## wincc (15 April 2008)

Hallo habe das Problem das ich eine Produktionsmaschine modernisieren soll =)

ok dies ist nicht das eigendliche Problem sondern die einzuhaltenden Geschwindgikeiten von angetriebenen Walzen und Pneumatischen, Hydraulischen Zylindern die Spannvorgänge ausführen

Also sowas wie sichere verringerte Geschwindigkeit

Habe irgendwas von 5m/min bei Walzen im Einrichtbetrieb im Kopf
und 1m/min bei Zylindern


Handelt sich um eine Papierproduktionsmaschine


----------



## Per (15 April 2008)

*Sicherheitsfunktionen nach EN 61800-5-2*

Sicherheitsfunktionen nach EN 61800-5-2


```
Sichere Anlaufsperre –
Safe Torque Off (STO)
Bei der Safe Torque Off-Funktion (STO)
wird die Energieversorgung zum
Motor direkt im Servoverstärker sicher
unterbrochen. Der Antrieb kann kein
Drehmoment bzw. keine Kraft und
somit keine gefährlichen Bewegungen
erzeugen. Wirken externe Kräfte (z. B. hängende Lasten) auf
den Antrieb, sind zusätzliche Maßnahmen (z. B. mechanische
Bremsen) notwendig, um Gefährdungen zu vermeiden. Wird
der STO bei einem bewegten Antrieb aktiviert, trudelt der Motor
unkontrolliert aus. Daher ist die Stopp-Funktion Safe Stop 1
(SS1), bei dem der Abschaltung ein kontrolliertes Stillsetzen vorangeht,
grundsätzlich vorzuziehen.
(Gemäß EN 60204-1 ^= Stop 0: gesteuertes Stillsetzen
durch sofortiges Abschalten der Energie zu den Maschinen-
Antriebselementen, d. h. ungesteuertes Stillsetzen.)

Sicheres Stillsetzen –
Safe Stop 1 (SS1)
Bei der Funktion „Safe Stop 1“ (SS1)
wird der Antrieb geregelt heruntergefahren
und danach die Energiezufuhr
zum Motor sicher unterbrochen.
Der Antrieb kann im Stillstand kein
Drehmoment bzw. keine Kraft und
somit keine gefährlichen Bewegungen erzeugen. Die Funktion
Safe Stop 1 entspricht einem gesteuerten Bremsen nach
IEC 60204-1, Kategorie 1.
(Gemäß EN 60204-1 ^= Stop 1: gesteuertes Stillsetzen, wobei
die Energie zu den Maschinen-Antriebselementen beibehalten
wird um das Stillsetzen zu erzielen. Die Energie wird erst dann
unterbrochen, wenn der Stillstand erreicht ist.)


Sicherer Betriebshalt –
Safe Stop 2 (SS2)
Bei der Funktion „Safe Stop 2“ (SS2)
wird der Antrieb geregelt heruntergefahren
und danach die sichere
Stillstandsüberwachung eingeleitet.
Damit bleiben die Regelfunktionen
des Antriebs vollständig erhalten
(Motor ist dabei bestromt). Die Funktion Safe Stop 2 entspricht
einem gesteuerten Bremsen nach IEC 60204-1, Kategorie 2.
(Gemäß EN 60204-1 ^= Stop 2: gesteuertes Stillsetzen,
bei dem die Energie zu den Maschinen-Antriebselementen
beibehalten wird.)

Sicherer Stillstand –
Safe Operating Stop (SOS)
Die Funktion „Safe Operating Stop“
(SOS) überwacht die erreichte Stopp-
Position und verhindert ein Verlassen
dieser Position außerhalb eines defi nierten
Bereichs (Positionsfenster s1-s2).
Die Regelfunktionen des Antriebs
bleiben dabei vollständig erhalten. Bei Verlassen des überwachten
Positionsfensters wird der Antrieb sicher abgeschaltet
und eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben.


[SIZE=3]Sicher begrenzte Geschwindigkeit –
Safely Limited Speed (SLS)[/SIZE]
Die Funktion „Safely Limited Speed“
(SLS) überwacht den Antrieb auf Einhaltung
einer defi nierten Geschwindigkeitsgrenze
(vmax). Bei Überschreiten des
Geschwindigkeitsgrenzwertes wird der
Antrieb sicher abgeschaltet und eine
Fehlermeldung ausgegeben.

[SIZE=3]Sicherer Geschwindigkeitsbereich –
Safe Speed Range (SSR)[/SIZE]
Mit der Sicherheitsfunktion „Safe
Speed Range“ (SSR) wird der aktuelle
Geschwindigkeitswert des Antriebs auf
einen maximal zulässigen Grenzwert
überwacht. Bei Überschreiten des
Geschwindigkeitsgrenzwertes (v2) wird
der Antrieb sicher abgeschaltet und eine
Fehlermeldung ausgegeben.

Sichere Richtung –
Safe Direction (SDI)
Durch die Funktion „Safe Direction“ (SDI)
wird gewährleistet, dass die Bewegung
eines Antriebs nur in eine (defi nierte)
Richtung erfolgen kann. Bei Verletzung
der vorgeschriebenen Drehrichtung wird
der Antrieb sicher abgeschaltet und
eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben.


Sichere Bremsansteuerung –
Safe Brake Control (SBC)
Die Funktion „Safe Brake Control“ (SBC)
verhindert einen möglichen Absturz von
hängenden Lasten. Da beim Abschalten
der Endstufe kein Antriebsmoment mehr
auf die Mechanik wirkt, ist bei einigen
Anwendungsfällen (z. B. hängende Lasten)
das Ansteuern einer externen Arbeitsbremse unumgänglich.
Für eine sichere Bremsenansteuerung wird die Abnahmebehörde
immer auch den sicheren Bremsentest vorschreiben.
```
Hoffe das du in dieser Richtung Info´s brauchtest.

Gruß per


----------



## Per (15 April 2008)

*Din Normen*

Hallo wincc

DIN EN 1034-2/A1

DIN EN 1010-3/A1


  Glaub das sollte er  passten.
   In den Normen wird meisten auch die Geschwindigkeiten, beim Einrichten im Gefahrenbereich, genau erklärt .
   Kann aber nicht sagen welche Norm auf deine Maschine genau passt.
   Solltest dich mit dem Beuth Verlag in Verbindung setzen.

   Gruß Per


----------



## wincc (15 April 2008)

Es handelt sich um Papier und Folien Verarbeitungsmaschinen

und zwar um die max Geschwindigkeit beim Papier und Folienbahn einziehen in die Maschine

Desweiteren um Pinolenspanngeschwindigkeiten an Wickelwellen


----------



## Dumbledore (15 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um Papier und Folien Verarbeitungsmaschinen


 
da sollte doch die bgdp (www.bgdp.de) zuständig sein, oder? also suche doch mal hier und hier. Ich wäre froh, von der für mich zuständigen BG so exakte Vorgaben finden zu können  

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------

